# Bait thieves



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Fellas,
I fish the area a couple times a year. I mainly fish at night and kayak the baits out for Sharks.
The past two nights. All I reel in is empty hooks. Something is stealing the bait undetected. It not the normal crab buffet. they usually leave a Skeleton. My Buddy says its dolphins. Is this possible?
Just trying to come up with a new game plan.
I usually drop the bait 300 yards out with a 1 lb claw weight and a sliding trace. So far, I've just used Mullet and Blue Runners, but I have some shark meat and some bonita to try yet.
Going to try and get a ray just because That is hard to steal. Never had this happen. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Fellas,
I fish the area a couple times a year. I fish at night and Kayak the bait out about 300 yards. I use a 1lb claw weigh and a sliding trace. This usually works pretty good.
The past two nights, All we are reeling in is empty hooks.
Something is stealing the bait undetected and It is not the normal crab feast. They usually leave the skeleton.
My buddy says it dolphins? Is this possible?
Any input would be appreciated.
I need a new game plan.
Sorry, I posted this twice, can someone remove one of them. Thanks.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr Pin Fish, Ms Ladyfish & Mr Blue Fish


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to have to go out during the day and get a little payback on those rascals.
They normally don't do this, this far out at night.
Using Ray should help some. Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Having problems Daron?
What baits are you running, how big are they, fresh or frozen?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Your buddy has no idea what he is talking about. I've never heard of a dolphin eating a dead bait (that's not to say it doesn't happen). Not to mention, you would definitely know if a dolphin picked your bait up, unless your clicker is broken. Haha. 

It sounds like pinfish/croakers/etc. are picking your baits clean. Try upsizing your baits. Rays are a good option as well, like you stated. We have had success the last two trips, both times with whole baits. I got a 68.25'' blacktip a couple trips ago on a whole 15-17'' range Spanish mackerel. & my buddy got a 57.5'' blacktip on our last trip on a whole 15-17'' bluefish. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

We ran out one day old Blue Runners Monday Night, Mullet last night cut in two.
They pick the damn hook clean on long drops. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

catfish?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Where/how are you hooking them?
Is there a strong current and are they perhaps pinwheeling in the current and tearing free?


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

20/0 Mustad straight through the eye and up through the skull.
No way it could come off unless eaten.
The current is mild.
We have had flat seas the past three days.
Bigger baits aren't always the answer, but I will try.
Going to try and keep the fish whole from here on out.
I will prevail.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Brother,
I've been at this a few years. We have caught a 11'6" Hammer out of Pensacola and Various Bulls, Blacktips and spinners.
I am only into it for the sport.
Just never had those little bastards pick my baits clean before I can get any action.
I'll be going bigger. Rays will definitely be harder to pick undetected.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you thought of sewing the baits with floss? Kind of like for swordfish?


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

We had the same problem the other night with our set. Couldn’t figure out what was happening.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I suspect catfish. This time of year I start running less and less fish bait on my long drops, not a fan of changing bait often on a 700 yard drop. Cutting those mullet in half is making it much easier for the thieves. Run them whole, or try ray or small shark, the surf is full of blacknose right now. Last weekend we got an 8' bull and a 5'ish tipper on rays, a 4' blacknose on whiole mullet. We had to change the mullet about every 30 minutes. That blacknose's head will be on a long drop next weekend >


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I have some shark in the freezer. There are a ton of rays in the surf, but of course I forgot my gig. Going to try and fish with cut bait and maybe pick one up.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I know this post is a month old, but we did catch a few fish after the storms moved in. A nice Black tip and a small Tiger.
The best fun was a big Bull red. It had to be 30". On spinning gear , it was big fun.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Awesome! Glad to hear you pulled it off after all!


----------

